# What is the best bow for a 31" draw?



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Do you shoot with a string loop? I am a 31" draw but shoot a 30" draw bow with a d loop that makes it ~31".


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

*This may help*

I had a similar thread going recently, perhaps it can help.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=902797


----------



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes i have a mathews ovation set at 31" draw with a loop. It is a great bow, really smooth but i am looking for smothing a little bit faster.


----------



## champus (May 28, 2006)

ELITE XLR with Revolution cams, up to 32"


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

Mathews drenalin LD.........check it out,,,,,its an amazing Bow .....mathewsinc.com


----------



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

What kind of speed should i get with the drenalin LD with a 31" draw.


----------



## NeshotaValley (Jan 29, 2009)

I am a 31" draw and I was totally impressed by the dreamseason X-force. I tried the long draw X forces and did not care for the draw cycle, but for some reason the dreamseason which maxes out at 31" was much smoother draw, fast and no vibe. Unfortunately I was too consumed by the Alien X and have that tweaked out to about 30.5" and am shooting a little short. Think I should have stuck with my more natural 31"+.


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

mathews apex 7 shoots even faster and also extremely nice  meaning the LD, I have shot both


----------

